# ¿Puede Windows haberme dañado la grabadora?

## feldespato

Buenas, hace un mes más o menos tuve que tirar 3 DVDs porque al windows le dio por reiniciarse mientras los grababa. Esta fue la gota que colmó el vaso, lo que me hizo pasar a usar únicamente Gentoo.

¿Pudo esto haber dañado mi grabadora de DVD?

----------

## alexlm78

De hecho puede ser quepor casusas de las bajas de corriente electrica si se haya dañado la quemadora, de hecho es tan probable como con HD, u otros perifericos.

Ha mostrado algun problema tu quemadora??? que cosa? porque asumo que pregunta por algo mas tangible que simple curiosidad.

Saluditos.

----------

## feldespato

No me fijé mucho, pero después conseguí grabar un DVD con windows y me pareció que la grabación iba más lenta que de normal. Desde entonces no he grabado otro DVD, ni con windows, porque lo quité enseguida, ni con Linux, porque aún no he tenido nada que grabar.

----------

## jmp_

xDD sin duda alguna es culpa de Windows, no le des más vueltas :P

----------

## pacho2

Pues, hasta que no pruebes con linux... Si hay algún problema seguro que lo deja en los logs, los problemas de, por ejemplo, Input/Output son muy ruidosos en el sentido de generar logs  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## feldespato

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> xDD sin duda alguna es culpa de Windows, no le des más vueltas 

 

Ya sé que es culpa de windows, ésta ha sido una de las razones por las que me lo he quitado de encima. Pero no voy a dejar de darle vueltas , no sea que me haya estropeado la grabadora. En ese caso ya sé a quién tengo que odiar de por vida (más de lo que ya los odio)

Parece que el DVD se graba bien, pero me inquieta que la velocidad de grabación sea tan irregular:

562364416/4707319808 (11.9%) @4.3x, remaining 13:38

 585859072/4707319808 (12.4%) @5.0x, remaining 13:21

 610074624/4707319808 (13.0%) @5.1x, remaining 13:05

 615415808/4707319808 (13.1%) @1.1x, remaining 13:24

 620789760/4707319808 (13.2%) @1.1x, remaining 13:36

 626294784/4707319808 (13.3%) @1.2x, remaining 13:47

 631570432/4707319808 (13.4%) @1.1x, remaining 14:05

 636813312/4707319808 (13.5%) @1.1x, remaining 14:16

 654606336/4707319808 (13.9%) @3.8x, remaining 14:08

 686981120/4707319808 (14.6%) @6.8x, remaining 13:45

 713654272/4707319808 (15.2%) @5.6x, remaining 13:25

 746127360/4707319808 (15.9%) @6.9x, remaining 13:00

dmesg y /var/log/messages no dan ningún error

----------

## DDrDark

Parece como si tu disco fuese lento. Por lo que pones ahí al principio parece haber echo buffer de datos, y luego no pudo mantenerlo (supongo por la velocidad baja del disco o porque lo usaste en ese momento), entonces la velocidad y el buffer empezaron a bajar. Luego parece que hizo una pausa porque se debió quedar sin datos el buffer, se lleno nuevamente y continuó.

----------

## alexlm78

 *feldespato wrote:*   

> Parece que el DVD se graba bien, pero me inquieta que la velocidad de grabación sea tan irregular:

 

Yo te diria que te asegures, prueba los DVD que quemes a ver si de verdad sirve.

Ahora con la velocidad, seria de ver que modelo tienes y revisar que tan veloz es.

Saluditos.

----------

## feldespato

Mi disco duro no es lento, la última vez que hice hdparm -tT me dio unos 50 MB/s. ¿Puede ser que al tenerlos en el mismo bus IDE se ralentice la escritura? Recuerdo que cuando intenté hacer un RAID 0 con dos discos duros en el mismo bus me iba lentísimo, y cuando los cambié ya me fue genial. Tal vez aquí pase lo mismo...

En cuanto a la velocidad... es una LG ("HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B" según k3b), la más barata que había cuando me la compré. Soporta grabaciones de hasta 16x.  Los DVDs que estoy grabando son DVD-R 1-8x. Otra cosa rara que me pasa es que pongo el k3b para que me grabe a 4x y me intenta grabar a 8  (porque nunca llega a esa velocidad, como máximo a 6x)  :Confused: 

----------

## alexlm78

Has probado el cdrecord

```
# cdrecord -scanbus
```

intentalo a ver que te da.

----------

## ps2

buenas. yo tengo esa grabadora en mi servidor (freebsd) y graba así. como sólo tengo un tipo de dvd-r (unos verbatim) no sé si es cosa de los dvd o qué.... pero la verdad no lo he investigado, dado q no interfiere en mi trabajo.

está con emulacion scsi y con cdrecord.

un saludo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Échales un vistazo a los parámetros de hdparm, /etc/conf.d/hdparm

Con las últimas versiones de udev, los cdroms/dvds ya no van a parar a /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, por tanto los parámetros en ese fichero cdrom0_args="blablabla"  son completamente ignorados  y a los devs se les ha debido ir de la pinza...

Si está en el mismo bus del disco duro, tiene toda la pinta de ser por eso, añádele un buffer generoso en Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> <*> Packet writing on CD/DVD media // (X)   Free buffers for data gathering (NEW) [*] Enable write caching

Ojo, tampoco te pases con X, que es memoria no swappable y que el kernel no puede liberar...

Si ves con el hdparm -i /dispositivo   que el kernel se ha equivocado asignándole parámetros por defecto, como ya decía el hdparm ha dejado de funcionar en DVDs y CDs, ponle en /etc/conf.d/local.start los parámetros necesarios a hdparm, no queda otra...

----------

## pacho2

Asegurate de que tienes activado el DMA para la grabadora de DVDs también, por otra parte, también importa mucho el DVD que estás usando, ¿qué marca es?

Saludos

PD: También puedes grabar con xcdroast o directamente con cdrecord

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Asegurate de que tienes activado el DMA para la grabadora de DVDs también, por otra parte, también importa mucho el DVD que estás usando, ¿qué marca es?
> 
> ¿Desde cuándo no funciona hdparm para CDs y DVDs?
> 
> 

 

Desde que sólo aparece...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Running hdparm on /dev/hda (o /dev/sda)   [ok]
> 
> 

 

Editado:

Por eso a mí que no me las den con queso.... bootsplash y gensplash muy bonitos, sí, pero hacen que te pierdas la información más importante.

pacho2 no es la primera vez que te lo insinúo, pero si no lees los hilos, sencillamente no preguntes:

 *feldespato wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto a la velocidad... es una LG ("HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B" según k3b), la más barata que había cuando me la compré.
> 
> 

 

----------

## feldespato

cdrecord -scanbus da esto:

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.14-nitro2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'ATA     ' 'ST3250823AS     ' '3.02' Disk

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdb (mi grabadora)

```

/dev/hdb:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B, FwRev=DL03, SerialNo=08E02095CE23

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Por lo que parece que el DMA está activado.

 *Quote:*   

> pacho2 no es la primera vez que te lo insinúo, pero si no lees los hilos, sencillamente no preguntes:

 

Hmmm, creo que se está refiriendo a la marca de los DVDs que estoy grabando, no a la marca de la grabadora. Los que he estado usando esta tarde son Sony DVD-R 1-8x. También tengo por ahí unos Verbatim DVD+R 16x Certified

 *Quote:*   

> Currently only writing to CD-RW, DVD-RW and DVD+RW discs is possible.  
> 
>  DVD-RW disks must be in restricted overwrite mode.  

 

Sacado del programa de configuración del kernel, parece que eso de Packet Writing que habéis dicho es sólo para regrabar.

¿Qué utilidad puede tener eso de la emulación scsi que ha dicho ps2? Me parece que la tengo desactivada.

----------

## alexlm78

 *feldespato wrote:*   

> ¿Qué utilidad puede tener eso de la emulación scsi que ha dicho ps2? Me parece que la tengo desactivada.

 

De hecho asi es como se graba, al menos con las quemadores de CD, no se so ha cambiando con la quemedora de DVD, debes de tener emulacion scsci para poder quemar, claro una vez escuhe que es posible hacerlo por medio directo de ATAPI pero nunca tuve la oportuidad de probarlo.

Verifica que tengas soporte para scsi en tu kernel, talvez lo que sea es que necesites un para de paramatros extas en el kernel

```
hdb=ide-scsi
```

para asignarse al hdb.

Saluditos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Mi disco duro no es lento, la última vez que hice hdparm -tT me dio unos 50 MB/s. ¿Puede ser que al tenerlos en el mismo bus IDE se ralentice la escritura? Recuerdo que cuando intenté hacer un RAID 0 con dos discos duros en el mismo bus me iba lentísimo, y cuando los cambié ya me fue genial. Tal vez aquí pase lo mismo... 

 

puede ser ... pero si el rendimiento es igual de penoso en windows y en linux o bien está mal configurao ( en ambos sistemas) o algo falla (de hardware digo). Prueba con poner cada chisme en cable ide distinto y al menos debería notarse.

 *Quote:*   

> Si está en el mismo bus del disco duro, tiene toda la pinta de ser por eso, añádele un buffer generoso en Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> <*> Packet writing on CD/DVD media // (X) Free buffers for data gathering (NEW) [*] Enable write caching

 

 :Shocked:  eso es para packet writing, k3b que yo sepa no sabe lo que es eso. Eso sólo es útil para escrbir en udf.

 *Quote:*   

> Running hdparm on /dev/hda (o /dev/sda) [ok]
> 
> Por eso a mí que no me las den con queso.... bootsplash y gensplash muy bonitos, sí, pero hacen que te pierdas la información más importante. 
> 
> 

 

no uso el script de gentoo para hdparm pero te aseguro que tendrás la misma salida con o sin fbsplash.

 *Quote:*   

> De hecho asi es como se graba, al menos con las quemadores de CD, no se so ha cambiando con la quemedora de DVD, debes de tener emulacion scsci para poder quemar, claro una vez escuhe que es posible hacerlo por medio directo de ATAPI pero nunca tuve la oportuidad de probarlo.

 

no sé como es con los dvds, pero en el kernel 2.6 no hace falta emulación scsi para quemar cds, yo hace tiempo que no la uso y k3b no portesta  :Wink: 

Para dvds imagino que el cuento será el mismo.

saluetes

----------

## feldespato

 *Quote:*   

> puede ser ... pero si el rendimiento es igual de penoso en windows y en linux o bien está mal configurao ( en ambos sistemas) o algo falla (de hardware digo). Prueba con poner cada chisme en cable ide distinto y al menos debería notarse.

 

no puedo poner cada chisme en un cable ide distinto   :Crying or Very sad: , eso que he dicho antes del RAID es en el otro ordenador que tengo. En este sólo tengo un canal IDE. También tengo un convertidor para enchufar un dispositivo IDE a un conector de SATA. Tendré que probar si aún funciona (dejé de usarlo hace unos meses...)

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Si está en el mismo bus del disco duro, tiene toda la pinta de ser por eso, añádele un buffer generoso en Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> <*> Packet writing on CD/DVD media // (X) Free buffers for data gathering (NEW) [*] Enable write caching 
> 
>  eso es para packet writing, k3b que yo sepa no sabe lo que es eso. Eso sólo es útil para escrbir en udf.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  ¿De qué estás hablando?

 *kernel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD:                                                                                                
> 
>   │                                                                                                                     
> ...

 

¿Quién ha dicho nada de k3b y de que udf sea el estándar de los sistemas de ficheros DVD?

Sencillamente, lo que hace el kernel con eso es lo que ves tan bonito (si mal no recuerdo) como cache en k3b, pero hace años que no lo uso y no tengo idea...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Quién ha dicho nada de k3b y de que udf sea el estándar de los sistemas de ficheros DVD? 

 

yo no desde luego, no pongas en mi boca lo que no he dicho ... ningún programa de grabación de cds/dvs ( que yo sepa) va a usar packetwriting, te vale asi ?  Y si, hace falta udf para poder usar packet writing.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW_Media

 *Quote:*   

> Sencillamente, lo que hace el kernel con eso es lo que ves tan bonito (si mal no recuerdo) como cache en k3b, pero hace años que no lo uso y no tengo idea...

 

no entiendo que me quieres decir, pero dudo que lo usaras hace años sencillamente porque packet writing está en el kernel desde el 2.6.10 o algo asi.

Volviendo al tema, prueba con un adapatador sata desos y pincha la grabadora en otro canal. A ver si asi mejora el rendimiento.

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Asegurate de que tienes activado el DMA para la grabadora de DVDs también, por otra parte, también importa mucho el DVD que estás usando, ¿qué marca es?
> 
> ¿Desde cuándo no funciona hdparm para CDs y DVDs?
> 
>  
> ...

 

No creo que haga falta que me insinúes nada   :Confused:  Me refería a la marca del DVD en el sentido del soporte, del DVD virgen. SÍ leo los hilos   :Mad: 

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *feldespato wrote:*   ¿Qué utilidad puede tener eso de la emulación scsi que ha dicho ps2? Me parece que la tengo desactivada. 
> 
> De hecho asi es como se graba, al menos con las quemadores de CD, no se so ha cambiando con la quemedora de DVD, debes de tener emulacion scsci para poder quemar, claro una vez escuhe que es posible hacerlo por medio directo de ATAPI pero nunca tuve la oportuidad de probarlo.
> 
> Verifica que tengas soporte para scsi en tu kernel, talvez lo que sea es que necesites un para de paramatros extas en el kernel
> ...

 

Creo recordar que la emulación scsi no es necesaria desde el kernel 2.6. Yo grabo usando ATAPI y me va perfectamente (valido tanto para CDs como para DVDs)  Mi grabadora es una LG 4136B (más vieja) y graba los DVD-R a 8x, como mucho (actualizando el firmware, cosa que haré cuando caiga sobre un ordenador con Window$, podré llegar a los 16x). Los DVDs que estoy usando actualmente son unos HP (DVD-R, comprados en una oferta del Carrefour  :Wink: ) que se graban entorno a 8 (hasta la primera mitad está entorno a 6-7x, la última mitad la hace a 8-8.5x).

Yo creo que habría que revisar la forma en que tienes conectada la grabadora (por cierto, mi device para la grabadora es /dev/hdc en todas las máquinas por las que he pasado, ¿dependerá de la forma en que está conectada?)

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Sertinell

Olvidarse de K3b y usar CDRDAO o CDRECORD a pelo, para dioagnosticar problemas, k3b es bastante poco fiable (en mi grabadora usaba opciones qe no iban bien, y me la dejaba bloqeada tras una grabacion), por lo menos para mi gusto.

Ni el packet writting, ni la emulacion scsi hacen falta para una escritura normal de CD's y DVD's

Un saludo

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no entiendo que me quieres decir, pero dudo que lo usaras hace años sencillamente porque packet writing está en el kernel desde el 2.6.10 o algo asi.
> 
> 

 

Lo que hacía años que no usaba era el k3b, no el packetwrtiting.   :Cool: 

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No creo que haga falta que me insinúes nada Me refería a la marca del DVD en el sentido del soporte, del DVD virgen. SÍ leo los hilos 
> 
> 

 

Disculpa, malentendido, no se me ocurrió pensar en el medio sino en la unidad al leerlo, perdón.

----------

## pacho2

Tranquilo  :Smile: , la verdad es que no era para tanto, también yo he exagerado sin motivo, un calentón momentáneo  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

pacho2 gracias por tu comprensión...

gringo La verdad es que me he estado leyendo todas las ayudas del kernel imaginables, y no lograba entender porqué tu insistencia en UDF, si con UDF completamente deshabilitado, se podía activar el packet writing, y lo único que ponía en la ayuda del kernel era lo que te pegué en el caso de packet writing. Es decir lo único que cuenta es que da soporte a la caché de las grabadoras y te permite crearles buffers adicionales.

De cualquier forma, le he echado un vistazo a la entrada Packet writing en la wikipedia y he comprendido el motivo de tu insistencia en ello, aunque UDF fuese uno de los estándar propuestos, otra cosa es que no haya terminado de cuajar, al parecer. Es decir, se puede usar (tal y como el kernel permite) packet writing sin UDF.

Sin embargo, yo lo que entendía, dado que únicamente leía la ayuda del kernel, bueno, ya sabes... hay veces en que los artículos de los wikis los escribe gente sin tener la mayor o menor idea de lo que está hablando... era otra cosa. Es decir, que de algún modo, tal y como expones, la ayuda del kernel debe ser incompleta...

----------

## gringo

a ver, que nos vamos por los cerros de Úbeda esos: lo único que quería dejar claro con mi intervención es que :

- no hace falta packet writing para grabar un cd

- no hace falta emulación scsi para grabar un cd

- en caso de querer usar packet writing en un cd, hay que usar udf.

 *Quote:*   

> De cualquier forma, le he echado un vistazo a la entrada Packet writing en la wikipedia y he comprendido el motivo de tu insistencia en ello, aunque UDF fuese uno de los estándar propuestos, otra cosa es que no haya terminado de cuajar, al parecer. Es decir, se puede usar (tal y como el kernel permite) packet writing sin UDF. 

 

seguramente, no lo discuto, es mas, sino no entendería la incorporación de packet writing al kernel, pero en éste hilo se habla cds/dvds y no de otros medios, y en éstos medios _hay_ que usar udf, creo que no se puede hacer con ningún otro fs.

Es mas y para complicarlo un poquillo mas si quieres, no hace falta ni tan siquiere packet writing para hacer escrituras aleatorias de bloques a medios extraibles en formato udf  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273878-highlight-packet+writing+udf.html

En ese hilo encontrarás éste otro enlace http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/, que creo que aclara un poco todo éste caos  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

La grabadora debería estar conectada como maestro, no como esclavo. Yo la tengo configurada como ATAPI y conectada al maestro y no tengo problemas con la velocidad de grabación.

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> En ese hilo encontrarás éste otro enlace http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/, que creo que aclara un poco todo éste caos

 

404, lo dejo por imposible, no encuentro nada útil al respecto.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La grabadora debería estar conectada como maestro, no como esclavo

 

porque ? El estar de maestro/esclavo no implica prioridad alguna en el bus.

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

con sacar la coma al final  llega  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## feldespato

Pero a ver, según la ayuda del kernel que has copiado, eso sólo sirve para tener más buffer cuando estás usando CDs o DVDs regrabables, no? Yo estoy grabando DVDs normales, así que no me servidía de ayuda...

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *feldespato wrote:*   

> Pero a ver, según la ayuda del kernel que has copiado, eso sólo sirve para tener más buffer cuando estás usando CDs o DVDs regrabables, no? Yo estoy grabando DVDs normales, así que no me servidía de ayuda...

 

Pues realmente. después de lo dicho por gringo no sé que pensar...

Los buses ide no pueden recibir o recibir/enviar datos por el mismo bus al mismo tiempo. De ahí que el rendimiento de LVM sea pésimo con IDE, me imagino que las bajadas y subidas de velocidad se originan por eso. Mi único BUS IDE tiene dos canales. el de "80" para los HDD y el de 40 para la grabadora y reproductor de DVD... Nunca he tratado de hacer mezclas raras...

Lo que sí sé es que tener un dispositivo con UDMA y otro sin DMA en absoulto en el mismo cable causa problemas, con, por ejemplo, grub. Y fijo que tu disco duro es UDMA-5 y la grabadora UDMA-2 y eso podría crear problemas... Aunque no tengo forma de saberlo...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pues realmente. después de lo dicho por gringo no sé que pensar

 

joer, que mal me explico ...   :Embarassed: 

El packet writing es para lo que es, si no sabes de que va o no te interesa, no lo actives, tu grabadora funcionará igual de bien.

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que sí sé es que tener un dispositivo con UDMA y otro sin DMA en absoulto en el mismo cable causa problemas, con, por ejemplo, grub. Y fijo que tu disco duro es UDMA-5 y la grabadora UDMA-2 y eso podría crear problemas... Aunque no tengo forma de saberlo...

 

si tienes un dispositivo ata133 y un disco dispositivo ata33 en un mismo cable ide que pasa ? Pues que ambos dispositivos irán como el mas lento y todos los cdrom/dvds comunes son ata33.

No tengo pruebas de ello, nunca me he puesto a mirar que rendimiento daría un hdparm en esa situación p.ej., pero la teoría es lo que dice. No se me ha ocurrido nunca pinchar un disco duro y un cdrom juntos tampoco, siempre he tenido dos cables a mano por suerte. Pero vamos, es fácil comprobarlo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Sertinell

 *Quote:*   

> si tienes un dispositivo ata133 y un disco dispositivo ata33 en un mismo cable ide que pasa ? Pues que ambos dispositivos irán como el mas lento y todos los cdrom/dvds comunes son ata33.
> 
> No tengo pruebas de ello, nunca me he puesto a mirar que rendimiento daría un hdparm en esa situación p.ej., pero la teoría es lo que dice. No se me ha ocurrido nunca pinchar un disco duro y un cdrom juntos tampoco, siempre he tenido dos cables a mano por suerte. Pero vamos, es fácil comprobarlo 
> 
> 

 

Ummm, os explico como lo tengo yo: 

Tengo 2 bus IDE's en el bus 1 tengo un disco de 40 Gb y una grabadora de DVD

En el 2º bus tengo un disco de 120 GB y una grabadora de CD's.

El primer HD esta puesto en LVM(swap, boot y / tambien estan alli) con otros 20 GB del 2º HD, los 100 GB qe qedan del 2º HD son datos qe grabo con la grabadora del primer bus, la grabadora del 2º bus casi no la uso. Hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema, aunqe creo qe los valores qe me dahdparm si qe son un poco bajos, y hasta he tenido problemas de I/O al trastear con hdparm, pero me dio dolor de cabez y no quise seguir.

Me he planteado varias veces el quitar el LVM, y hacer particiones a la antigua usanza, pero no se, yo noto mi gentoo "bien".

```
 # hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/hdd

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   752 MB in  2.00 seconds = 375.49 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   22 MB in  3.40 seconds =   6.46 MB/sec

/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   652 MB in  2.00 seconds = 326.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.14 seconds =  18.47 MB/sec
```

 uff ahora si qe me parecen lentos de cojones :S.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  # hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/hdd
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   752 MB in  2.00 seconds = 375.49 MB/sec
> ...

 

si tienes unos discos ata100, el cable de 80 pines y el dma activao en los discos duros, creo que es un claro ejemplo de lo que he dicho mas arriba. En unos ata100 deberías tener almenos unos 40 mb/s, mas o menos.

Lo mejor en mi opinión es que pongas juntos los discos duros en un mismo canal, y las grabadoras en otro. Asi almenos los discos duros irán a la velocidad del mas lento de ambos y te garantizo que será mas rápido que la grabadora   :Wink: 

No he usao LVM asi que no sé si es viable que estén ambos en el mismo canal ... 

Comprueba con un hdparm a secas y un hdparm -i en que modo están funcionando antes y despues de hacer el cambio.

saluetes

----------

## Sertinell

Un hdparm -i me saca esto:

```
# hdparm /dev/hda /dev/hdd

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 58246/16/63, sectors = 58711968, start = 0

/dev/hdd:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0

gentoo ~ # hdparm -i /dev/hda /dev/hdd

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SV3002H, FwRev=PV100-11, SerialNo=0349J1FRA46488

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=38871, SectSize=617, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=468kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=58711968

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1: 

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/hdd:

 Model=ST3160021A, FwRev=3.06, SerialNo=5JS1WCS1

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2: 

 * signifies the current active mode

gentoo ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/hdd

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   632 MB in  2.00 seconds = 315.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.03 seconds =   6.59 MB/sec

/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   724 MB in  2.01 seconds = 360.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.01 seconds =  19.28 MB/sec

```

 Vaya tela, con todo activado sigue yendo igual de mal, me tocara mover Hd  :Sad: 

Edito: Y despues del cambio de cables ....

```
 # hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/hdb

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   976 MB in  2.00 seconds = 487.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.08 seconds =  27.23 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   972 MB in  2.00 seconds = 485.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.04 seconds =  44.73 MB/sec
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   976 MB in  2.00 seconds = 487.83 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.08 seconds =  27.23 MB/sec
> ...

 

eso ya tiene mejor pinta  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## feldespato

Bueno, ya he puesto la grabadora con el adaptador SATA. Compilé en el kernel el soporte para CDROM SCSI, porque supongo que hará falta. Reinicio y dmesg me da esto:

```

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD400 ctl 0xD082 bmdma 0xC880 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xC888 irq 18

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:0f00 82:421c 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/33

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xD007

ata2: disabling port

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1(1): WARNING: ATAPI is disabled, device ignored.

```

¿Cómo puedo habilitar el ATAPI ese?

La otra posibilidad sería poner el disco duro con el convertidor y dejar la grabadora con el cable IDE, así debería funcionar, pero no sé... tal vez el convertidor este baje el rendimiento de mi disco duro.

Ahora estoy con el kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.15, también he probado con el 2.6.14-nitro2, y nada.

----------

## LinuxBlues

¿sabes cómo lo detecta?, ¿como /dev/hde o como /dev/sd**?

Quizá un hde=noprobe en los parámetros del kernel no sirva de mucha ayuda, ¿lo tienes en la BIOS como PATA o SATA? (yo probaría con Parallel ATA o PATA, por si acaso).

Como pongas un disco duro, mejor que no tenga datos importantes...

He encontrado este mensaje: atalib regressions in 2.6.14. Por lo que como pongas un disco duro con el adaptador, lo mismo te encuentras con un Ooops!

----------

## feldespato

http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/8/30/263

http://kerneltrap.org/node/5836

 *Quote:*   

> Though DMA alignment, CDB interrupt, DMADIR, and PIO support issues
> 
> keep libata's ATAPI support turned off by default, as of 2.6.13-git1
> 
> PATA users with non-ancient CDROM and DVD drives can start testing
> ...

 

Pues eso, que desde hace unas versiones han desactivado ATAPI por defecto. Para activarlo hay que pasar al kernel la opción libata.atapi_enabled=1

Pero ahora se me llena el log con mensajes de estos:

```

Jan  8 15:42:54 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:54 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x0

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x0

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:56 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x0

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x0

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x45

Jan  8 15:42:58 hab-juguetes ata1: command error, drv_stat 0x51 host_stat 0x0

```

Voy a probar lo que dice el tipo este, a ver si me funciona:

http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/jgarzik@pobox.com/2930205.html

----------

## LinuxBlues

Consulta http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#DVD_drive_not_recognized

aunque dudo que te queden muchas más cosas por hacer

----------

## feldespato

Ya está solucionado.  :Smile:  He hecho lo que dice en el enlace que he puesto antes (http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/jgarzik@pobox.com/2930205.html) y ahora ya no suelta errores raros al log cada dos por tres. Ahora voy a probar a grabar un DVD, a ver si ya me funciona a la velocidad que debería...

----------

## feldespato

Ueeee   :Very Happy: 

Ya he probado a grabar DVDs, perfecto. Ahora la velocidad se mantiene casi constante a 5,90x, con momentos en los que llega a 7,8x

----------

## pacho2

¿a cuánta velocidad tendría que grabar teóricamente?

PD: Entonces, ¿da igual que esté conectada en el maestro o en el esclavo?

----------

## feldespato

Tendría que grabar a 8x, la primera grabación que hice la hizo casi toda a 5,9x, luego hice otra que hizo a 7,9 todo el rato.

 *Quote:*   

> PD: Entonces, ¿da igual que esté conectada en el maestro o en el esclavo?

 

He puesto la grabadora con un convertidor IDE => SATA, y según tengo entendido, en SATA no hay maestros y esclavos...

----------

## pacho2

No me había fijado en que era SATA   :Embarassed: 

Precisamente yo había leído que en SATA y SCSI sí se podían usar los dos canales a la vez sin bajada en el rendimiento. Pero en PATA (el normalito y barato, que tengo yo  :Wink: ) sí que se notaba.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## feldespato

Pues resultó que no funcionó bien del todo, podía grabar DVDs perfectamente pero cuando intentaba grabar un CD daba un error raro de un comando SCSI que no se había podido ejecutar y desde entonces ya no me dejaba ni grabar DVDs hasta que reiniciaba.

Al final lo que he hecho ha sido poner el disco duro con el convertidor SATA y todo arreglado. Mis temores sobre que iría más lento han desaparecido cuando he visto que hdparm me daba la misma velocidad, y ahora los CDs y DVDs ya se graban perfectamente.

Gracias a toda la gente que me ha ayudado

----------

## LinuxBlues

Lo único que hacía el parche que comentaste es evitar los logs al parecer, aunque los errores se sigan produciendo, por lo que has visto...

Puestos a trastear con el kernel porque no pruebas símplemente a cambiar en /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI
> 
> 

 

por:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI
> 
> 

 

Haces unas pruebas, sin el parche que mencionaste desde luego, y con RWs, y después me cuentas...

Con ello únicamente le estás dando soporte a la unidad ATAPI en la controladora SATA.

----------

## feldespato

Lo de #define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI no hace falta porque paso el parámetro "libata.atapi_enabled=1" al kernel, y se activa, entonces, una vez activado, me salen todos esos errores que evito modificando el kernel.

Pero bueno, ya he dicho que he desistido, que he puesto la grabadora en el IDE y el disco duro con el convertidor, y que ahora todo me funciona a la perfección, así que no hace falta ir parcheando kérneles ni cosas raras  :Smile: 

----------

